# Divided Tank Micro Scapes



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

So I originally bought this tank for display of Bettas when I was attempting to breed bettas. After I lost my entire stock of females due to circumstances beyond my control, it has sorta just sat there. I have always imagined doing a series of four different scapes in each one.

Each pod is ~0.5gallons.

After setting up the first two:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

After setting up the last two:
I think I might go macro algae/mushrooms/zoas for the super pico salty and stocking it with Sexy shrimp. The design of the bamboo one is subject to change when I get another idea. The one farthest to the left is my first attempt at dry start, with dragon stone, fissiden, and a narrow leaf java fern. The bamboo one has dwarf clover leaf floating and bamboo emersed.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Updated:


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Big fan of the calico colored crowntail. I know lots of hobbyists emphasize their fish and so are ok with bare bottom tanks, but I love seeing the different styles of each scape. I think they add a pop to the tanks.


----------



## little_lady (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the different styles in each tank  but are yyou aware that it looks like the lighter betta appears to have calamanus worms?


----------

